# Vamos donde él quiere/quiera



## PetraCOst

Oración de mi tarea:

_Siempre en vacaciones, cuando mi novio viene a visitarme a la universidad, lo pasamos muy bien y vamos donde él (querer) ___?______._

En mi opinión, tanto el indicativo como el subjuntivo son posibles, pero tienen diferentes matizes en la traducción al inglés:

_quiere_: ...where he wants (to go)
_quiera_: ...wherever he wants (to go)

La profesora dice que solo "quiere" es posible aquí. ¿Que piensan ustedes? ¡Gracias por sus respuestas!


----------



## Cholo234

PetraCOst said:


> ¿Que piensan ustedes? ¡Gracias por sus respuestas!


"Quiere" indicates that "his going" is a fact.  "Quiera" indicates "his going" as something "indefinite" or not part of the speaker's reality.

Another option: _Vamos adondequiera que él quiera_


----------



## gato radioso

PetraCOst said:


> Oración de mi tarea:
> 
> _Siempre en vacaciones, cuando mi novio viene a visitarme a la universidad, lo pasamos muy bien y vamos donde él (querer) ___?______._
> 
> En mi opinión, tanto el indicativo como el subjuntivo son posibles, pero tienen diferentes matizes en la traducción al inglés:
> 
> _quiere_: ...where he wants (to go)
> _quiera_: ...wherever he wants (to go)
> 
> La profesora dice que solo "quiere" es posible aquí. ¿Que piensan ustedes? ¡Gracias por sus respuestas!


Donde él quiere : a defined place: his mother's house, to the cinema X.
Donde él quiera : the place is undefined or irrelevant. The point is that both of you always follow what he says, wherever the place might be.

I think both options are possible, depending on the nuance you want to bring in.
Choosing "quiere" I'd understand that, somehow, he's made a defined plan beforehand. Maybe he's a bit bossy, maybe she's not very assertive... who knows.
On the other hand "quiera", implies some degree of random. He might not have decided nothing concrete beforehand, once they're together,  he makes his mind up on the spot.


----------



## Nomenclature

The teacher is wrong. Or, at best, they are simplifying things for students for some reason by not telling them the truth.

Given how the sentence is structured, the more likely option is "quiera". Obviously, both are possible, but I would only say "quiere" if I had a specific place in mind (or places, but more realistically place).

I'm also surprised it's not "adonde". "dondequiera" is a more formal option, but "donde" seems a bit weird to me. I would like others' opinions on this. Edit: The DPD sanctions "donde"'s use.


----------



## Peterdg

Cholo234 said:


> "Quiere" indicates that "his going" is a fact.


No, I'm sorry. "Quiere" means that where he wants top go is already known. "Quiera" means "whatever he wants and it's not defined yet.

Whether they actually do go is not influenced by the verb mood in this case.


----------



## PetraCOst

Thank you all for your answers. You confirm that both options are possible, depending on the nuance and context. In this case the narrator was describing a habitual action of her boyfriend when he visits her and a specific location was not identified previously in the conversation, so my feeling is that "quiera'' would have been more suitable. It's difficult when it is a test and only one option counts as "correct".


----------



## gengo

PetraCOst said:


> En mi opinión, tanto el indicativo como el subjuntivo son posibles, pero tienen diferentes matizes en la traducción al inglés:
> 
> _quiere_: ...where he wants (to go)
> _quiera_: ...wherever he wants (to go)



As others have said, you are right and your teacher is wrong.  Quiere would fit well, for example, if the boyfriend always wants to go to the same place.  For example:  _Cuando mi novio viene a visitarme a la universidad, él siempre quiere ir al parque, y lo pasamos muy bien y vamos donde él quiere._

However, without that extra information, I agree that quiera sounds a bit more natural, because the girlfriend seems to be saying that she lets him decide each time.


----------



## Sendro Páez

PetraCOst said:


> Oración de mi tarea:
> 
> Siempre en vacaciones, cuando mi novio viene a visitarme a la universidad, lo pasamos muy bien y vamos donde él (querer) _________._​
> En mi opinión, tanto el indicativo como el subjuntivo son posibles, pero {ofrecen~producen~conllevan~significan} diferentes *matices* en la traducción al inglés:
> 
> _quiere_: ...where he wants (to go)
> _quiera_: ...wherever he wants (to go)
> 
> La profesora dice que solo "quiere" es posible aquí. ¿*Qué* piensan ustedes? ¡Gracias por sus respuestas!


Contemplamos esta alternancia:

Siempre en vacaciones, cuando mi novio viene a visitarme a la universidad, lo pasamos muy bien y vamos donde él {quiere~quiera}.​
Pues bien:
— El mayor problema de esta frase no es la selección de modo en esa proposición subordinada sustantiva (la parte que he subrayado).
— El mayor problema de esta frase es la palabra «siempre».
— Si tuviera que apostar, diría que la persona que diseñó el ejercicio no es hispanohablante nativa y que añadió _siempre_ en el último momento para asegurarse de orientar la respuesta hacia la opción que va en indicativo..., pero puso el adverbio en un sitio en el que no tiene sentido. [1]
— Si prescindiéramos del _siempre_ (o si lo colocáramos afectando a «pasamos», a «vamos» o a ambos predicados a la vez) la oración sería gramaticalmente correcta. [2] En cuanto al significado, el orden escogido para exponer las acciones principales seguiría resultando extraño, [3] pero la frase tendría sentido.

Más concretamente sobre el modo verbal en la subordinada:
— Mi elección (a diferencia de los demás, por lo que veo) sería _quiere_. En el 100 % de las veces, quiero decir. El indicativo es lo lógico en las descripciones de las acciones habituales, al fin y al cabo.
— Como no me parecería incorrecto poner _quiera_, sí discrepo de la profesora en lo de «solo».


1. Lo cierto es que el diseñador del ejercicio ya revela que procede de una cultura en la que visitar a alguien en la universidad en vacaciones es algo habitual, pero es una cosa que en España, por ejemplo, es minoritaria.
2. El único caso en el que el arranque «siempre en vacaciones» me parece admisible es el de la construcción absoluta (en el que tal secuencia funcionaría como complemento circunstancial de la enunciación, que no del enunciado). Esta oración, carente de contexto, no parece representar esa rara excepción.
3. Dado que las evaluaciones de la diversión o falta de ella suelen hacerse al final de las narraciones, este esquema peculiar de las cosas lleva a pensar en una situación como esta: _Lo pasamos muy bien con vigorosas actividades de interior y tras imitar profusamente a los conejos vamos donde él quiere_. Muy probablemente, no es esta la sugestión que el redactor buscaba.


----------



## S.V.

Sendro Páez said:


> Mi elección [] sería _quiere_ []. El indicativo es lo lógico en las descripciones de las acciones habituales, al fin y al cabo.


Hola. También lo común aquí, por el _siempre_ y lo habitual, como te dice Sendro.

_"I want a family that listens. They're always so nice!"_ feels wrong, because you _describe_ them as if you know them. This is one of the basic distinctions, that allow for _I have ~ want a family that listens!_ to give you _escucha ~ escuche_ in Spanish.

*　*I'm looking for a man who speaks Spanish!
　*　*_He's always so sweet!_ _He has a red hat!_⇒ _Busco a un hombre que *habla* español y *lleva*..._
　*　*(more descriptions can follow)

*　*I'm looking for a man who speaks Spanish!
　　_Please be patient too!_ _PT is fine too!_ ⇒ _Busco a un hombre que *hable* español y que _*sea*...
　　(more conditions on the gray image)

See this also applies to yours. _He's always taking me to all these places!, He always wants to go to those bars!_, etc. The indicative _describes_ an image, as if you could see it before your eyes. This applies when that _que... _part is close to an adjective. _Un pajaro que cante ~ cantor_, instead of_ Quiero que vengas, me molesta que tengas_... ('sustantiva'; _ESTO me molesta, THIS_ _bothers me_)


----------



## Cholo234

“Verbs in the indicative mood express events or states that are considered factual, definite, or part of the speaker’s experienced reality.”

"In Spanish, there are two types of antecedents – (1) those considered part of reality, definite or existent, and (2) those that are not part of reality, indefinite or nonexistent. In the sentence, _Tenemos un profesor que habla chino,_ the antecedent, is a definite person who can be identified by name. Therefore, the indicative is used. For adjective clauses that modify antecedents that are not part of reality or the speaker's experience, the subjunctive is used. These include indefinite, undetermined, and negative antecedents":


_Buscamos _[_a_] _un professor que hable chino_We want a professor [a teacher] who speaks Chinese_Buscamos al professor que habla chino _We’re looking for the professor [the teacher] who speaks Chinese (There's only one teacher.)

(The Ultimate Spanish Review and Practice)


----------



## PetraCOst

Gracias por su respuesta. A mí también me parece clave la palabra "siempre" al principio de la oración principal. Dado que el novio siempre elige el lugar, se puede suponer que también lo hará en el futuro, lo que añade un elemento de incertidumbre sobre los lugares futuros.


----------



## Palomi666

PetraCOst said:


> Oración de mi tarea:
> 
> _Siempre en vacaciones, cuando mi novio viene a visitarme a la universidad, lo pasamos muy bien y vamos donde él (querer) ___?______._
> 
> En mi opinión, tanto el indicativo como el subjuntivo son posibles, pero tienen diferentes matizes en la traducción al inglés:
> 
> _quiere_: ...where he wants (to go)
> _quiera_: ...wherever he wants (to go)
> 
> La profesora dice que solo "quiere" es posible aquí. ¿Que piensan ustedes? ¡Gracias por sus respuestas!


Creo que sólo el indicativo tiene sentido.

_Cuando mi novio viene a visitarme, vamos a donde él quiere.

Cuando mi novio viene a visitarme, vamos a donde él quiera._ Esto no tiene mucho sentido.

_Iremos a donde quieras.
Quieras_ está relacionado con hipótesis.
Si se da un hecho que sucede, no hablaremos de hipótesis.


----------



## gato radioso

Palomi666 said:


> Creo que sólo el indicativo tiene sentido.
> 
> _Cuando mi novio viene a visitarme, vamos a donde él quiere.
> 
> Cuando mi novio viene a visitarme, vamos adonde él quiera._ Esto no tiene mucho sentido.
> 
> _Iremos adonde quieras.
> Quieras_ está relacionado con hipótesis.
> Si se da un hecho que sucede, no hablaremos de hipótesis.


Yo si aceptaría el subjuntivo, en determinadas circunstancias: 
_Cuando mi novio viene a visitarme, vamos a donde el quiere: _Era algo ya determinado de antemano por el novio.
_Cuando..él quiera. _El novio se decide sobre la marcha, en mitad de la visita.


----------



## Palomi666

gato radioso said:


> Yo si aceptaría el subjuntivo, en determinadas circunstancias:
> _Cuando mi novio viene a visitarme, vamos a donde el quiere: _Era algo ya determinado de antemano por el novio.
> _Cuando..él quiera. _El novio se decide sobre la marcha, en mitad de la visita.


¿Sería _Cuando mi novio venga a visitarme, iremos a donde él quiera_?


----------



## gato radioso

Palomi666 said:


> ¿Sería _Cuando mi novio venga a visitarme, iremos a donde él quiera_?


Mmm casi, pero creo yo que "cuando mi novio viene" estás expresando un hábito que ya se produce: él viene de visita de forma habitual desde hace algún tiempo al momento de hablar... y cuando, como sugieres, se dice "cuando mi novio venga..." no nos dice si es un hábito establecido o no, sino que cuando se produzca ese hecho -si se produce- irán a donde el quiera -y no "quiere" porque no hay aún ningún plan preestablecido aún.


----------



## Palomi666

gato radioso said:


> Mmm casi, pero creo yo que "cuando mi novio viene" estás expresando un hábito que ya se produce: él viene de visita de forma habitual desde hace algún tiempo al momento de hablar... y cuando, como sugieres, se dice "cuando mi novio venga..." no nos dice si es un hábito establecido o no, sino que cuando se produzca ese hecho -si se produce- irán a donde el quiera -y no "quiere" porque no hay aún ningún plan preestablecido aún.


Bueno, tú dices que _Cuando mi novio viene a visitarme, vamos a donde él quiera_ te parece correcto.

A mí no…

Estamos de acuerdo en que

_Cuando mi novio venga a visitarme, iremos a donde él quiera._

es correcto.

A ver qué dicen otras personas.


----------



## gengo

Not being a native, I hesitate to chime in, but here is how I see the four versions, all of which are correct, though different.

_Cuando mi novio *viene* a visitarme, vamos a donde él *quiera*_
Every time my boyfriend visits me, we go wherever he wants [at that time].
_Cuando mi novio *viene* a visitarme, vamos a donde él *quiere*_
Every time my boyfriend visits me, we go to the place he always wants to go.
_Cuando mi novio *venga* a visitarme, vamos a donde él *quiera*_
When my boyfriend visits me [at some future point], we will go wherever he wants [at that time].
_Cuando mi novio *venga* a visitarme, vamos a donde él *quiere*_
When my boyfriend visits me [at some future point], we will go to the place he always wants to go.


----------



## Peterdg

gengo said:


> Not being a native, I hesitate to chime in, but here is how I see the four versions, all of which are correct, though different.


And you are completely correct.


----------



## Palomi666

gengo said:


> _Cuando mi novio *viene* a visitarme, vamos a donde él *quiera*. _
> Every time my boyfriend visits me, we go wherever he wants [at that time].
> 
> _Cuando mi novio *viene* a visitarme, vamos a donde él *quiere*.
> 
> Cuando mi novio *venga* a visitarme, vamos *iremos *a donde él *quiera*.
> 
> Cuando mi novio *venga* a visitarme, vamos *iremos *a donde él *quiere*._



Todas me parecen correctas, excepto la primera (   ), y las correcciones de las otras dos.



gengo said:


> _Cuando mi novio *venga* a visitarme, vamos *iremos *a donde él *quiere*._
> When my boyfriend visits me [at some future point], we will go to the place he always wants to go.



O también es un lugar al que quiere ir de antemano, que ya sabe cuál es.



gengo said:


> _Cuando mi novio *viene* a visitarme, vamos a donde él *quiere*._
> Every time my boyfriend visits me, we go to the place he always wants to go.



No necesariamente siempre quiere ir a ese lugar. Siempre es a donde él quiere, pero puede ser un lugar diferente cada vez.


----------



## gengo

Palomi666 said:


> Todas me parecen correctas, excepto la primera (  ), y las correcciones de las otras dos.



Where I live, vamos is often used as a sort of future tense form of ir.

I can't say I agree with your comments, but we'll see what others say.


----------



## Mister Draken

Desde luego que "vamos" puede usarse con función de futuro y necesita un complemento de tiempo. Por ejemplo: _Mañana vamos al cine._

Ahora bien, con el subjuntivo (venga) es necesario el futuro del verbo (iremos) o "vamos a ir". Cuando hay subjuntivo "vamos" solo no reemplaza a iremos.


----------



## Peterdg

gengo said:


> I can't say I agree with your comments, but we'll see what others say.


I don't agree either.

What Palomi666 is adhering to is the classical "consecutio temporum" from Latin of which the RAE says :"Spanish is not Latin and the classical rules do not apply to it".



Mister Draken said:


> Ahora bien, con el subjuntivo (venga) es necesario el futuro del verbo (iremos) o "vamos a ir". Cuando hay subjuntivo "vamos" no reemplaza a iremos.


Y, ¿por qué no? "Cuando venga" es una referencia a un punto en el futuro igual que "mañana".

Está claro que el futuro también es una opción correcta, pero eso no significa que "vamos" no lo sea.


----------



## Mister Draken

"Cuando venga" es una referencia hipotética futura (y esto lo sabes de memoria). En cambio, "mañana" es una referencia concreta.

Es al contrario, el futuro es _la_ opción correcta y sí significa que "vamos" (presente) es la incorrecta. 

Dudo mucho que quien hable correctamente el idioma alguna vez diga: 

_Cuando mi novio *venga* a visitarme, *vamos  *a donde él *quiera*.

Cuando mi novio *venga* a visitarme, *vamos*  a donde él *quiere.*_


----------



## S.V.

Peterdg said:


> Y, ¿por qué no?


Hola, Peter. It seems the 'vague' location of _Cuando_... +sᴜʙᴊ is less natural with the 'cocksure' nature of 'blunt assertions', 'planned, foreseen, scheduled events' (23.6n; 14.6.4), common with this_ presente_. _Bueno, cuando venga mañana, vamos donde tú quieras_ sounds natural. My 'plans' for tomorrow go well with 'I know he's coming tomorrow.'

But otherwise, yes, 'wherever' is useful to understand that subjunctive. And you just need the right context for _vamos_: _Gertru, son las diez. Cuando quieras nos vamos_ (Gaite); _Ahora cuando me avisen, vamos con el nueve_ (Roca);_ Y, cuando amanezca, nos vamos_ (Egiguren).


----------



## Palomi666

Peterdg said:


> What Palomi666 is adhering to is the classical "concordantia temporum" from Latin of which the RAE says :"Spanish is not Latin and the classical rules do not apply to it".



¿A qué comentario te refieres concretamente?

Gengo tampoco ha espeficifado con qué comentarios estaba en desacuerdo.



Mister Draken said:


> Desde luego que "vamos" puede usarse con función de futuro y necesita un complemento de tiempo. Por ejemplo: _Mañana vamos al cine._
> 
> Ahora bien, con el subjuntivo (venga) es necesario el futuro del verbo (iremos) o "vamos a ir". Cuando hay subjuntivo "vamos" solo no reemplaza a iremos.



Así es. Es como:

_El año que viene voy a París a continuar los estudios._

Creo que es un uso similar al del _present continuous_ con valor de futuro.

_Tomorrow I’m going to the cinema._



S.V. said:


> Hola, Peter. It seems the 'vague' location of _Cuando_... +sᴜʙᴊ is less natural with the 'cocksure' nature of 'blunt assertions', 'planned, foreseen, scheduled events' (23.6n; 14.6.4), common with this_ presente_. _Bueno, cuando venga mañana, vamos donde tú quieras_ sounds natural. My 'plans' for tomorrow go well with 'I know he's coming tomorrow.'
> 
> But otherwise, yes, 'wherever' is useful to understand that subjunctive. And you just need the right context for _vamos_: _Gertru, son las diez. Cuando quieras nos vamos_ (Gaite); _Ahora cuando me avisen, vamos con el nueve_ (Roca);_ Y, cuando amanezca, nos vamos_ (Egiguren).



Los ejemplos son interesantes.

_Cuando quieras, nos vamos._

Es correcto.

Sin embargo, hay una diferencia con respecto a:

_Cuando mi novio venga a visitarme, vamos a donde él quiera._

De alguna manera, esto es un futuro lejano.

En este caso se está introduciendo un futuro hipotético. Es un futuro.

Tal vez la diferencia está en que los casos de los ejemplos son acontecimientos con una fecha concretada e inminente.

En el ejemplo del novio, no se concreta cuándo será. Está en un rango de futuro.

No creo que algún nativo diga _vamos_ en este caso. Creo que no nos sale.


----------



## S.V.

Palomi666 said:


> inminente.


Yes, closer to an 'immediate' jump into action, we already expect. We can think of an 'exasperated' _As soon as you want to, man_... (_we can leave_); which is not really concerned with placing a dot in the future. It is already seen as 'happening.' Then_ vamos_ is taken as a masked imperative, as in 23.6o. If a girl knows he's coming around 5, it sounds unremarkable (EN): _Sí, cuando venga mi novio, le digo_; _cuando venga a desayunar le digo_ (Arévalo); _Cuando vengas te lo cuento_ (Val); _Veré una película... cuando quieras te las paso_ (Yáñez); _Cuando quieras te presto el mío_ (Dovalpage); _Y cuando quieras te mando copia de tu video, gordo_ (Bayly); _cuando *as te_, en Forma.


----------



## Palomi666

S.V. said:


> Then_ vamos_ is taken as a masked imperative, as in 23.6o.


¿Faltó el enlace de la referencia?



Volviendo a la pregunta original.
_Siempre en vacaciones, cuando mi novio viene a visitarme a la universidad, lo pasamos muy bien y vamos donde él quiere/quiera._

El hecho de que _quiere_ esté en indicativo no implica que él lo quiera en el momento en que el hablante lo expresa.

_Siempre haces lo que quieres.
Vamos a donde él quiere._

El aspecto de que el objeto querido varía según se dé el momento está incluido en el significado del verbo _querer_. No necesitamos un subjuntivo para expresar eso.

_Siempre haces lo que quieres._

Creo que está claro que lo que quieres no es "siempre lo mismo" ni "lo que quieres ahora" (el momento en que el hablante lo dice). Si no está claro, por favor expresadlo. Aquí, lo querido depende de cada vez. Hay libertad cada vez. Eso es lo que significa. _Siempre mandas._


Entonces, no necesitamos un subjuntivo para expresar esa "sujeción a la circunstancia futura".


Por qué indicativo y no subjuntivo.

_Cuando vienes a visitarme_ - Esto es un hecho que sucede (it's factual). Es una repetición indefinida. Se produce en el tiempo presente. No es una hipótesis de futuro.

El subjuntivo aquí se empleará para una consideración hipotética. Pero es que esto no es una hipótesis. Hipótesis sería _Cuando venga_.

Sintéticamente, éstas son las opciones que creo que son correctas:

_Cuando mi novio viene a visitarme, vamos a donde él quiere.
Cuando mi novio venga a visitarme, iremos a donde él quiera._


Ya sea el _siempre_ o la cláusula _cuando..._, ambas introducen la misma condicionalidad. Presentarlas juntas es un refuerzo.


Posibles fuentes de dudas:

¿Es correcto _Vamos a donde quieras_? Así, solo, sí.

_- ¿A dónde vamos? Vamos a donde quieras.
- ¿A dónde iremos? Iremos a donde quieras._

La cláusula introducida por _cuando_, con un presente de indicativo, es un condicional que indica que es un hecho que sucede y se repite.

_Se busca un profesor que habla inglés_ - Ese profesor existe
_Se busca un profesor que hable inglés_ - Ese profesor tal vez no existe (el concepto está en el mundo de las ideas, es un deseo).

_Vamos a donde quieres_ - Ya se ha hablado y expresado a qué lugar quieres ir.
_Siempre vamos a donde quieres_ - Puede ser diferente cada vez. Simplemente, siempre lo eliges tú.
_Vamos a donde quieras_ - A donde se te ocurra o desees. Nuevamente es un concepto perteneciente al mundo de las ideas. No es un lugar tangible que ya se ha señalado en el mapa.
_Siempre vamos a donde quieras_ - Esto es incorrecto.


_Siempre / Cuando vienes a visitarme, vamos a donde quieres.

Siempre que vienes, llueve.
Cuando vienes, llueve.
Cuando vengas, es posible que llueva._

Esto funciona así. Es una repetición, una regla (vienes ⇒ llueve). Independientemente de los deseos del novio (eso está en la semántica de _querer_), el modo verbal que sigue es el indicativo.



Si queremos introducir una condicionalidad pero reservada para el futuro (no se está produciendo), sí podemos ponerlo.

_Siempre que vengas, iremos a donde quieras.
Cuando vengas, iremos a donde quieras.
Cada vez que vengas, iremos a donde tú quieras._

No se está produciendo. Es un futuro. Hay una condición y una hipótesis.
(Hay un _siempre_, pero hay un tiempo verbal después que lo deja en el futuro.)


----------



## Palomi666

gengo said:


> Where I live, vamos is often used as a sort of future tense form of ir.
> 
> I can't say I agree with your comments, but we'll see what others say.





Peterdg said:


> What Palomi666 is adhering to is the classical "consecutio temporum" from Latin of which the RAE says :"Spanish is not Latin and the classical rules do not apply to it".



I'm native spanish speaker.


----------



## Doraemon-

Lo mismo que otros nativos, solo me suena bien el indicativo.


----------

